
Article in Nature about Theranos - rossdavidh
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05149-2
======
rossdavidh
Good article, but the paragraph at the end (about the book) could apply to the
article as well: "My only criticism is the book’s lack of reflection about
lessons learnt from this debacle. How did a company rise to a valuation of $9
billion in a network of so many influential people"

I am reminded of what happens when you push to production, code that looks
good, without testing. The particular error in the code is not really the
problem; the problem is you did not have a system to highlight if things are
wrong.

